

Ask HN: Best blogging platform at the current time? - mark_integerdsv

I don&#x27;t partake of social networking. Odd since I work in digital marketing but none the less, these are the pale facts.<p>I wish to start a blog that contains photos and videos of things I like for no particular reason... it will not contain words.<p>What would be the best platform to post these media on as at the current time?<p>Thanks,
M
======
bonn1
Hard question and I went myself through this process two weeks ago.

At the end I had Wordpress and Tumblr on the shortlist and went for Tumblr
finally. At the end it heavily depends on your requirements. If want to self
host and are heavily into SEO and customization then rather Wordpress, if you
want built-in virality, a huge community and a social network touch then
Tumblr is your friend. Both are quite powerful but I liked Tumblr a bit more
because it feels/looks fresher and I needed it for a private blog and not for
creating tons of traffic. Then I'd go for Wordpress with a custom domain and
selfhosted.

~~~
nunull
Another nice feature: WP and Tumblr both have iOS and Android, which can be
very handy when it comes to posting photos and videos.

------
chipotle_coyote
For your specific use case, Tumblr is almost certainly the right call. It's a
more capable platform than I think people sometimes see, even for long-form
text, but "easily sharing photos and videos of things you like for no
particular reason" could pretty much be Tumblr's corporate mission statement.

~~~
rajacombinator
+1 for tumblr

------
general_failure
Ghost ([https://ghost.org/](https://ghost.org/))

~~~
joshschreuder
I really like Ghost too. It's nowhere near as feature-full as other platforns
but it's frequently updated with new features.

------
dhogan
If it is not to contain words, do you really need a blog? It seems as though
Facebook and Twitter are quite well suited for sharing photos and videos,
among a million other options.

------
atmosx
Hm, use Tumblr with a domain name and you're all set.

------
aakilfernandes
Di you know git? Use jekyll

------
jk215
Tumblr

------
mark_integerdsv
Oh shit, I think it might know the answer and I think the answer might be
Pinterest, how embarrassing - I'm a dude!

~~~
stonogo
congratulations on your sexism

~~~
mark_integerdsv
OK, if it wasn't clear that that was me being facetious then let me make it
clear - I was being facetious and poking fun at the fact that people think
Pinterest is 'for girls' ...jeez guys.

Incidentally I started my sexist Pinterest board last night, I have enjoyed
using the platform thus far - the Chrome P button plugin is super handy.

